# I love it!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just had to share this...as it put the biggest smile on my face this afternoon. 

I was closing up at work, cleaning and putting things away while the vet (Nissa) was on the phone with clients to finish up her callbacks for the day. I over heard her talking to a client about their new Bernese puppy and diet. They had obvious questions on raw and guess where she sent them to learn more?! Our website! She told them to read it carefully so that they could gather information and form any questions they might have so they could ask me when they are coming in next week for their appointment. HOW FREAKING COOL IS THAT?!!?! 

After she got off the phone with them she asked me if it was okay with me that she "put me on the spot" like that without asking...I was like...SERIOUSLY??? I love it! She thought I might be mad about it LOL.... She said that between the two of us we will help people get their animals on better diets :thumb: 

Anyways...it was a long, hard day and that just made the afternoon SO much better. I couldn't help but share :wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats so cool! Thats great she likes the raw diet, most vets stink and are anti raw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. It sounds like she realizes how lucky she is to have the author of the best raw website on the internet working for her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She's a keeper! 
I wish more vets were prepared to put their balls on the line and make a stand, to not be afraid of lawsuits, doubting pet owners and critical colleagues. You almost have your very own Tom Lonsdale there!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its seriously like night and day compared to my last job. My boss at my previous job was an anti raw vet and it was SO damn awkward working there for the past few years. I was constantly walking on egg shells. 

I'm so much happier that I can just be myself and not be scared what others think. 

Nissa said that she's super thankful to have me there. She believes the power of raw feeding but isn't knowledgeable or confident enough to give advice and support to those who want to feed raw. Definitely makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside and actually APPRECIATED for what I know :thumb:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That is cool bananas and great to hear. Now you know that your next job is to train Nissa up to be a confident raw dog food advocate and she's got you as backup.

S P R E A D T H E W O R D


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Its seriously like night and day compared to my last job. My boss at my previous job was an anti raw vet and it was SO damn awkward working there for the past few years. I was constantly walking on egg shells.
> 
> I'm so much happier that I can just be myself and not be scared what others think.
> 
> Nissa said that she's super thankful to have me there. She believes the power of raw feeding but isn't knowledgeable or confident enough to give advice and support to those who want to feed raw. Definitely makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside and actually APPRECIATED for what I know :thumb:


Natalie, you know SOOO much its amazing! I have learned so much from you its not even funny, and still only wish I knew as much as you. Its gotten to the point in our house now that when I come up with something new Wayne says "did Natalie say that?" And even the term "doom nuggets" is a normal term refering to kibble for Wayne and Kirby both! Nissa IS lucky to have you there, and all of us are lucky to have you here!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Natalie, you know SOOO much its amazing! I have learned so much from you its not even funny, and still only wish I knew as much as you. Its gotten to the point in our house now that when I come up with something new Wayne says "did Natalie say that?" And even the term "doom nuggets" is a normal term refering to kibble for Wayne and Kirby both! Nissa IS lucky to have you there, and all of us are lucky to have you here!


Awww!!! Thats awesome...see, another smile on my face this morning :biggrin:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Way to go!
I'm also glad to have you as well as the others here to guide me as I start the raw process again. The right way and not rushed.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Nissa said that she's super thankful to have me there. She believes the power of raw feeding but isn't knowledgeable or confident enough to give advice and support to those who want to feed raw. Definitely makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside and actually APPRECIATED for what I know :thumb:


HUGE Congratulations! It is amazing that you have found a vet to work with who recognizes and respects your knowledge (as she should!).


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That is SOOOOO AWESOME!!!:becky:

See like I said...if we ever have a problem with the current vet we are using we are SO driving the 300-ish miles just to come to you guys!!LOL :lol:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! That is so awesome! What an great feeling that must have been! I wish we lived closer, because I want to come to your clinic!! :becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy, happy day!!! There's nothing better than being respected and appreciated for what you know, and what do... and how you "walk the walk", manifesting all of it in your own life.

Hey, did you ever consider writing a book? You have so much information to share... and of course Jon's fabulous photography could add the illustraion element. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I've considered it. It's a goal of mine in my lifetime. BUT I want to be a raw feeder of GENERATIONS of dogs before I get to that point seeing as my knowledge is still just skimming the surface of raw feeding. I may be an "expert" to some here, but in some respects I'm still a novice raw feeder!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can just see the smile THIS BIG.....on your face.

that is very cool. 

and it feels good, doesn't it, when you make a difference without forcing it down someone's throat? 

if that's not a yahoo moment, as we used to say back in the day, don't know what is.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

That is amazing!!!

My vet has finally stopped hounding me about my dogs being on raw... Then again he can't complain anymore since hes never seen a dog recover so quickly from obstruction surgery!
I believe raw was the major factor 


Natalie,
You're working in an amazing atmosphere... So good to here a vet recommend raw and promote it!
I was sent to your site when I was first starting... It was a major help!!


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm... seeing as how my dogs are raw fed and really need to be at the vet only once a year since they're healthy, the drive from Phoenix to Rathdrum for the services of an awesome vet seems quite doable. :biggrin:

Good for you working in a positive environment. My vet comments on how good my dogs look, but I haven't mentioned that they're raw fed partly because she hasn't asked. DADT?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maritan said:


> Hmm... seeing as how my dogs are raw fed and really need to be at the vet only once a year since they're healthy, the drive from Phoenix to Rathdrum for the services of an awesome vet seems quite doable. :biggrin:
> 
> Good for you working in a positive environment. My vet comments on how good my dogs look, but I haven't mentioned that they're raw fed partly because she hasn't asked. DADT?


Honestly I would tell. That way they know so they can see proof that raw feeding isn't evil. The more people tell their vets about raw feeding AND them seeing the results first hand...the more we can change the negative image of raw feeding.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Honestly I would tell. That way they know so they can see proof that raw feeding isn't evil. The more people tell their vets about raw feeding AND them seeing the results first hand...the more we can change the negative image of raw feeding.


This, THIS, is what I am doing now. Mild me bit the bullet and told my vet last week that we are feeding totally raw. I am trying to do everything by the book (bloodtests, urinalysis etc) so that my 'anti-raw, anti-Orijen' vet has no choice to to accept that my dog (and hopefully one day my cat) are not compromised but are actually healthy and thriving on their meat diet.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I met three elderly ladies today at the river with a small terrier. They were looking at Stanley and said how good he looked and how shiny his coat was! "yes it is isn't it? that's the raw food diet I have him on, when we first adopted him his coat was terrible". They didn't have any answer to that, but that's ok because every time someone mentions how good he looks or how shiny his coat, that is my stock answer. Brilliant.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> This, THIS, is what I am doing now. Mild me bit the bullet and told my vet last week that we are feeding totally raw. I am trying to do everything by the book (bloodtests, urinalysis etc) so that my 'anti-raw, anti-Orijen' vet has no choice to to accept that my dog (and hopefully one day my cat) are not compromised but are actually healthy and thriving on their meat diet.


have your vet visits lessened? other than wellness checks or boo boos?

his cash register will tell more than anything else. 

i know i'm about to take both of mine in for wellness checks. mine haven't been seen in a year. very different than what my vet is used to.


----------

